# 
! , ,      -          (),      (    ).       ...   ,         ...      ?     :Frown:   , , ,     ""?     .

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


  ,  ,     ,   ,     "", , ,   ,  ,  ...       ,     -...   ... ,  ?     -   ? .

----------


## .

,            ?     :Smilie:

----------

> ,            ?


     ,     . .

----------

,  ,       -   .    ,    (   .    ).    ,       ? .

----------

1.	  6.39          ()  (.   21.05.2009 147),    __ . 
 .3 . 5 307-  30.12.2008    _    ,     _ .
 ,         .
      ,      ,     .   .5..5.32  7-             ( 3 ,      1 ).
 ,           :
__http://sudact.ru/regular/doc/zaKs0SsgmHgb/
__http://okt3.bur.msudrf.ru/modules.php?name=sud_delo&op=sd&number=11154712&delo_id=1500001
__http://docs.pravo.ru/document/view/59974611/68055586/
__http://nahodkinsky.prm.sudrf.ru/modules.php?name=docum_sud&id=1383
     ,          . 
 ,              , ,    (  ,         )            .  

2.	            ,    402-  06.12.2011   .

3.	 .2 .18   402-  06.12.2011            _       () ,    ,             10    ,     ,    31  ,   _ .
        19.7   _              ;    -     ;    -      _ .           ,     1      ( 12-146/2015    .   ).   -  .

----------



----------

